

How to build the Startup Dream Team? - picsoung
http://skattertech.com/2012/05/how-to-build-a-dream-team/

======
picsoung
I am very interested to see what students can do together while they are
surrounded by the Silicon Valley environment. Any thought? Do you think they
will really live the SV experience?

------
PierreSN
I have written this post and I am at the origin of the program Startup Dream
Team so I am really curious to know what other people think about this.

~~~
dorkusprime
Quick bug report: some of the links at the top don't include a protocol, so
browsers will interpret them as being relative. (e.g.
[http://skattertech.com/2012/05/how-to-build-a-dream-
team/www...](http://skattertech.com/2012/05/how-to-build-a-dream-
team/www.ifeelgoods.com))

~~~
PierreSN
Good eye, thanks for the notice

------
amsika
This project has an interesting approach for fostering entrepreneurship. I'm
looking forward to seeing the result!

------
doudy06
This seems like a great program, I would have love to do it, too bad that I am
in France !

------
chekchouka
Very interesting program, if I was still a student, I would have love to
participate!

